# SHopping List for New Rat Owner



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

hi can anyone help me do a shopping list please
for rats

thank you


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Big cage (minimum something Savic Freddy/Critter 2 sized for 2-3 rats)

Good bedding (we get bales of cardboard from Walmsley Premierbed)

Hammocks (either expensive posh ones, or cheaper teatowels with paper clips through the corners)

Igloos (guinea pig or bunny sized)

Ropes (Bettysbeds make some great ones, or Poundland rope dog toys are great if you cut off the tennis ball and attach with cable ties)

Bottles, bowls, get spares, you'll need them.

Food - home made mix is best - google search "Shunamite diet", plenty of fresh veg too (curly kale is essential). If you're getting kittens - things like tinned sardines in tomato sauce, good cat food or Naturediet, porridge and a tin of Lactol are helpful.

Carriers - handy for vets visits and clean out time (you can either use the guinea pig sized plastic carriers such as the Aladino - go for the largest, or a small cat carrier depending on bar spacing at the front)

Vitamins - we use Dr Squiggles Daily Essentials in their water once a week, or Johnson's "Vitmin" drops from the pet shop.

Erm...oh yes....RATS! Best to avoid the pet shop as most are bred in appalling conditions with no handling or care for health or temperament, email [email protected] for a list of breeders, or try your local rescue centre. Also google search Findafurry - great site for rescue and breeder pets.

If you need any help just shout


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Be prepared to spend aleast £60-£100 on a decent cage
AND money on accessories and toys
It will be quite costly xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Big cage (minimum something Savic Freddy/Critter 2 sized for 2-3 rats)
> 
> Good bedding (we get bales of cardboard from Walmsley Premierbed)
> 
> ...


Everything that Lisa has said, can't really add to it


----------

